# UFO'S



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sooo. I am a firm believer of "others". 

There is just no way with everything out there we are it. Defiantly no way we are the most intelligent.


So I am sitting out side tonight with my husband and Stack looking at the stars. Its been awhile for me. 

A plane goes by.. Now I have been staring at this sky for about 15 min and this star that hasn't moved now starts to follow the plane??????It follows slowly, then picks up speed and BOOM its gone. 

Ok I keep watching a few mins later just to the right of where the first star was a second star starts to move.. It goes the same direction and poof gone?

Hmmm.


I am going back out side to watch for ALIENS!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you watch the History Channel? Have you seen the show ancient aliens, totally freaky it gave me chills! I agree we aren't the only ones in the universe. What a strange account you had. I thought I saw a UFO one night... it moved quick through the sky almost disapeering and reappering in another location... but who knows! lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have actually seen MANY. When I was about 8 my sister and I where out on our 13 acre ranch and we stepped out side and saw something HUGE with red, blue, green, and yellow, spotted colors land in our field. Sure enogh the spot was there the next day as well. 

The gravitron ride at fares it looked just like that!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I read once that some people speculate that the marijuana plant came from outer space because it is the only plant on the planet that has a visible difference between the sexes. I have always found it hard to believe that in all of the universe we are the only ones, I think there's probably life elsewhere, I however do not believe that we were able to overcome space faring aliens with our dazzling 1950s technology and capture them, hiding them in area 51 lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

FloorCandy said:


> I read once that some people speculate that the marijuana plant came from outer space because it is the only plant on the planet that has a visible difference between the sexes..


Are you saying I am HIGH!!!  J/P I haven't hear that myth yet.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

| Illuminati News | The Marijuana Conspiracy - The Real Reason Hemp is Illegal

Search for "alien" and it will take you to the blurb on the page, but I have no idea if it is true or not, I tried looking it up, but I guess I don't know the right terms to look for to get good results lol.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Not saying that I disagree that there is likely life in other places of the universe, however I live close to a few airports and a plane flying directly towards you will look like a star (because of the lights on it) for quite some time and then can and will suddenly change direction when it gets closer to its destination and has to reorient itself for the landing. Especially if there is busy air traffic and it has to circle around while waiting for another plane to land.

Just sayin'....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't live near an air port.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Could be other airplanes in the distance then change direction... Either way cool story 

@ Flrcandy, that's interesting - I didn't know there are visible gender differences between marijuana plant


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

_Been a believer for long time_, firey chariots and all the back to nibiru, I follow teachings from Budha, and the Cosmic Budha(the Messiah)~ Its like this, our culture teaches us at one time everyone thought the world was flat, _NO... a culture brainwashed the ppl of what they wanted them to think so they wouldn't go in search of something else as well as altering the religious teachings to impose control and fear_; ancient Hebrews the priest of the Samarians knew the world was round and about all the planets.. Hmmm Even Native Americans knew the world was round.. The Vikings I believe come from fallen angels or the "gods" or alien hybridization I mean who is the idustrialist conquerer? "The "God" of the old testament is not worthy of your prayers" " He is Yaldaboth" (God and the Devil). Research all that, then watch the FOURTH KIND.. Yeaahhhhh~ Puny Humans.

Does anyone remember the new brodcast by the dude from Nasa back in the 80s about Planet X? It was authentic news, they were happy they have found what was thought to be myth, then he had to retract his statement.. HIS statement but Nasa put him up to the broadcast after the varification.. Hmmm "Learn to Swim"

(no the hamster wheel in my head doesn't stop, I ponder even in my sleep.. hahaha)


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

has anyone seen the footage from the moonlanding with armstrong? LOL We definitely are not alone, they actually have a conversation about other intelligence on the moon with them.. WHY DID THAT NOT GO PUBLIC???


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Could be other airplanes in the distance then change direction... Either way cool story
> 
> @ Flrcandy, that's interesting - I didn't know there are visible gender differences between marijuana plant


the what? oh ..

You mean Cannabis~ marijuana ( a spanish/indian slang term refering to the flower of the cannabis plant) Thus the reason the government used it in its propaganda to control and change the perception of the people.

Main Entry: hemp ￼
Pronunciation: \ˈhemp\ 
Function: noun 
Etymology: Middle English, from Old English hænep; akin to Old High German hanaf hemp, Greek kannabis, Hebrew kanehbosem(kannabis), Persian hemp 
Date: before 12th century 
1 a : a tall widely cultivated Asian herb (Cannabis sativa of the family Cannabaceae, the hemp family) that has a tough bast fiber used especially for cordage and that is often separated into a tall loosely branched species (C. sativa) and a low-growing densely branched species (C. indica) b : the fiber of hemp c : a psychoactive drug (as marijuana or hashish) from hemp
2 : a fiber (as jute) from a plant other than the true hemp; also : a plant yielding such fiber

:rofl: You mean hemp is Cannabis? Hemp is legal, but the flowers aren't 

To be legalized in this country it has to be viewed by the government as a beneficial drug.. Hypocrites already proved that as it was the American Druggist Association giving pregnant women to depressed and over worked ppl, FOUND A PICTURE> Medical cannabis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia but we can't have cures in this country we have to stick with the treatments, buahahahhaha


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

My dad was always a very strong believer in "others" therefore I was raised to feel the same. We are definetly not the only ones with all the space out there and like us I'm sure they are curious about other life forms out there so therefore they would come to study the other worlds as we would if we had the technology.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> the what? oh ..
> 
> You mean Cannabis~ marijuana ( a spanish/indian slang term refering to the flower of the cannabis plant) Thus the reason the government used it in its propaganda to control and change the perception of the people.
> 
> ...


That's because the medical industry is just that a business... Cures would put them outta business ... Who cares about ppl's well being, Just my opinion.

Is there really a visual difference in gender? I always go to the health food store anyway.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Totally believe in life on other planets.

My mom saw an UFO it was back in the late 70's. She was outside and there was a large cigar shaped object up in the sky. It was hovering over the neighborhood. She said it had red adn blue lights that first were pulsateing then started to flash one after another then poof the thing was gone.

I think that with everyone looking at tv and texting there are not as many people gazing at the sky so we just don't see them anymore.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Holy  Holly my dad was telling me he saw something exactly like that when he was out on his back porch. He also lives out in the country away from airports. I totally believe that there is way more out there.


LG- Yes there is a difference in gender and it is totally visible. First I wanna say I am a medical patient and none of this is illegal for me 
When growing you only grow females because males produce pollen and seeds. Right when they go into bloom you will notice on the stock where other small branches come out a little sack with two hairs. If the hairs go straight up and out it is a female. If the hairs cross down ward it is a male and is pulled and killed. Also male plants will grow tiny pollen sacs that look like tiny bananas. If we ever see that they are killed instantly. If you keep males and females together the males will pollinate the females and they will be full of seeds.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Holy  Holly my dad was telling me he saw something exactly like that when he was out on his back porch. He also lives out in the country away from airports. I totally believe that there is way more out there.
> 
> LG- Yes there is a difference in gender and it is totally visible. First I wanna say I am a medical patient and none of this is illegal for me
> When growing you only grow females because males produce pollen and seeds. Right when they go into bloom you will notice on the stock where other small branches come out a little sack with two hairs. If the hairs go straight up and out it is a female. If the hairs cross down ward it is a male and is pulled and killed. Also male plants will grow tiny pollen sacs that look like tiny bananas. If we ever see that they are killed instantly. If you keep males and females together the males will pollinate the females and they will be full of seeds.


I can think of one kudos
besides continuing the species
which if 4% of the U.S. land mass was used to grow cannabis just for the seeds; this country could be independant of fossil fuels; from the same harvest they could ratify the paper industry and quit tree harvesting.. Rudolph Diesel designed the Diesel motor which is the same as it was then and it was designed to run from Cannabis seed oil AKA hempseed oil, HEmpOLiNe~ (you don't wanna know the mpg 100+!!!)

Forrest is as Forrest does.. "and thats about it" (busting my own chops)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> I can think of one kudos
> besides continuing the species
> which if 4% of the U.S. land mass was used to grow cannabis just for the seeds; this country could be independant of fossil fuels; from the same harvest they could ratify the paper industry and quit tree harvesting.. Rudolph Diesel designed the Diesel motor which is the same as it was then and it was designed to run from Cannabis seed oil AKA hempseed oil, HEmpOLiNe~ (you don't wanna know the mpg 100+!!!)
> 
> Forrest is as Forrest does.. "and thats about it" (busting my own chops)


:goodpost:
The world can use a little more green  :woof:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Very interesting firehazard....


----------

